
Improving memory with magnets - blisterpeanuts
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170327114340.htm
======
blisterpeanuts
Essentially they're recreating a stimulus in the brain that occurred when the
initial memory was created. I don't know if this means generally stimulating
better recall, but it has interesting implications for students. If you study
with a particular tonal pattern in the background, then stimulating a matching
theta wave as was generated by that tonal pattern might also stimulate better
recall in that instance.

Perhaps memory was originally developed for same-environment tasks, e.g.
remembering complex routes through a forest at a certain time of day in a
certain season.

